# Bread Makers



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

My curiosity has peaked on bread makers
At any given time we have 4 at the local thrift store. They run from $2-$4 
I really want one because frankly, the less I have to rely on the grocery store, the better

I just don't know what parts to make sure are with it, What kind of brass it makes (sandwiched bread, dinner rolls, or just a pile of bread)

How long does it take to make a loaf of bread?
Is it really intricate?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

It is positively NOT intricate at all. The only parts that should be with it are the pan and the mixer thingymajiggy, and if you're really lucky, the manual. You pretty much just mix up the yeast and liquid, then dump all the ingredients in the pan, and press go. Most of them have a dough setting so you can pull it out and roll it into rolls. You just use different recipes to make the type of bread you're going for, just like you would if you were hand-baking it. My machine takes about 3 hours for a full cycle.

I love my bread machine (especially this time of year) because it doesn't heat up the house like the oven.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

And how much healthier is it than store bought?
Cost efficient?


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I have one and I really like it. 

How much healthier depends on how you measure healthiness and the recipe you use and the ingredients you use. If nothing else, home made bread is healthier because making bread is good for the soul, as is the smell, and that first steaming slice off each loaf still fresh from the baking.

It takes roughly 3 hours from close the lid and push the button to popping it out onto the cooling rack.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Super simple to operate. If it doesn't come with the manual, you should be able to find one online.

I have Breadman that's been going strong since 1997, although I have replaced the pan once and the paddle once as well.

The instructions for mine says to put all liquids, sweeteners, and salt in first, then the flour and other dry ingredients such as dry milk and spices second, and lastly make a little well in the flour and put the yeast in it.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Even factoring in the electricity, particularly if you buy ingredients in bulk, it's much cheaper to make bread. It costs me around .70 to make a loaf of homemade wheat bread, a little more for honey wheat.

The ability to know EXACTLY what is going into my family's mouths is the most important aspect of baking bread to me. There are no preservatives, hidden sweeteners or outrageous amounts of sodium in the bread I make.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm slowly becoming a "freak" about what is going into our bodies.. which is the main reason why I want one.

So there are paddles and pans that I need to look out for?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

SarahFair said:


> I'm slowly becoming a "freak" about what is going into our bodies.. which is the main reason why I want one.
> 
> So there are paddles and pans that I need to look out for?


Yep..the paddles are small things that turn in the bottom of the pans to mix the dough...

I'd advise if you are going for a second hand or even new unit to stick to a well known brand for your home.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Yep..the paddles are small things that turn in the bottom of the pans to mix the dough...
> 
> I'd advise if you are going for a second hand or even new unit to stick to a well known brand for your home.


That's what I figured
What are brand names I need to look out for?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

I happened upon a Zoijorushi (sp?) brand for $7.00. Breadman is another brand to check for. I'm not sure what others. Sometimes you can find manuals online to print up if none comes with the unit. Most are pretty much the same liquids first, then dry ingredients and yeast added. 

I like a 'dough only' cycle. That way I shape the bread and rolls, etc. the way I want and bake according to directions. You also don't 'lose' some of the bread from where the paddle was while baking in the machine.

I love having a bread machine, nothing compares with homemade bread and like you said Sarahfair knowing what is going in to our bodies. Other benefits: the satisfaction of making it and the lovely aroma coming from your kitchen


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh a dough only cycle! Ill keep an eye out for that too


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

SarahFair said:


> Oh a dough only cycle! Ill keep an eye out for that too


If by chance you buy a model that only bakes, just take the dough out before it starts baking. 

Buying one used? The pan (container) will be obvious; the paddle maybe not. My 1st bread machine purchased at a thrift shop was an R2D2; I didn't know what to check and the paddle was missing. Open up the unit and reach inside. If you see just a "bolt" then don't buy it; you want to see a piece of metal about 2 to 3" long that you can lift out. (Or at least on my machines.) If they let you plug it in, do so and listen. You shouldn't hear whining. That could mean a belt and they can be pricey. If possible, you want a machine that was used maybe once or twice. The lady who told me to come get this piece of garbage on freecycle tried it once and threw in a box of mix (she called it "concrete") that came with it. Not great bread but not that bad.

Another hint is to buy another of the same model or same components and put it away for parts. DS has my R2D2 with a paddle I located. I have 2 one of which one is whiny but the pan and paddle are there plus I have a spare belt because I managed to kill one of their sisters.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Currently, I have 4 bread machines, all bought at Goodwill for $5 to $15. I do like the Breadman but the other ones work for what I want to do. I use one until it dies and go one to another one. 

I only use a machine for the dough only cycle and most machines have multiple cycles.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for yalls advice! Ill let y'all know what I come up with


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Okay so I went to the thrift store today and bought one. 
It's a West Bend Automatic Bread & Dough Maker

Its got all kinds of selections, Pan and paddle, and even an instruction manual
All for a whopping $2

They had a Panasonic and another just like it for $5 so if something goes wrong I can just go pick another one up. They defiantly aren't flying off the shelves


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have this one.....

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-CBK-200-Convection-Automatic-Breadmaker/dp/B0009VELTQ

Absolutely love it...well established company so customer service is great.
Zojurushi is another great name in kitchen electronics, breadman, panasonic,welbuilt are just another few off the top of my head....


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have 2 breadmakers and an extra in the attic. I only use the dough cycle, as I don't really like how they bake bread. I make rolls, pizza dough and cinnamon rolls all the time though.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

So the ones who only use the dough cycle, I guess you finish it off in the oven?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm reading the directions and it said "bread flour should be used in your bread maker as it contains more gluten-forming proteins than all-purpose flour and will provide tall, Well formed loaves with good structure. "

Im pretty sure I'm going to _try_ and go gluten free soon
Does anyone know how to get around this?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

That my friend is a whole 'nother ball of wax.......
Any wheat flour you buy is going to contain gluten......
There is a huge variety of gluten free flours out there available but most are insanely expensive and those that use them are people with special dietary needs ....
Most folks that forgo gluten on principal just give up on eating bread...much like people that do Atkins diets.


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

You can use AP flour in your bread machine; you can buy gluten flour to mimic bread flour. (Gluten does make a chewy bread.)

Do a search for "non gluten bread machine recipes". I found quite a few. Rice flour isn't terribly expensive; I use it in a special cookie recipe I formulated.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hmm.. thanks for the info
There is a Gluten Free food store a few towns over.. Ill have to stop in there and see what they have available.


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes, i finish mine in the oven, I don't like the way bread comes out in a breadmaker.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I have a great bread book called "Whole Grain Breads by Machine or Hand" by Beatrice Ojakangas. Each recipe has instructions for by hand, mixer, food processor, and bread maker. It also gives you instructions for baking in the oven or bread machine, again for each recipe.

It also gives you 3 different sizes to choose from. An added plus is there are recipes for spreads, lots of different croutons, even a few soups, and a recipe for roasted red peppers.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I've known a few people that made gluten free breads in their bread machine. If I recall correctly the dough was a looser and did not rise quite as much.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Made my first loaf today...
I added honey because we love honey flavored bread.. Its actually pretty good. It came out a little, well not heavy and not gooey and not light and fluffy, but I attribute it to the humidity. :frypan:

Its still really good and will make a good dinner bread..


But I have a few questions..
Do yall premix your flour, sugar, dry milk (dry ingredients) or layer it?
I read in the directions to put the salt to the side so it wont mix with the yeast, but a small layer got coated on the corner where it was sitting..
Maybe I should add it to the bottom?


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

So I got out our old bread machine thanks to this post! Used it in the 1990's and have lugged it around since then. What a great way to make bread without heating up the kitchen. I gave up before as I never figured out the perfect bread, but I'm going to try again. 

As for ingredients, I layer just like the manual says. I don't think it matters if a little of the salt mixes.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

lol I found out mines from 1998..
Still works and made good bread.


I read the manual all the way through and it made it seem like a cake walk. Tonight I made some cinnamon bread for in the morning. Previously I used the medium crust setting, but the directions suggested a light setting for the smaller loaf with this particular bread. It came out a little moist, but I hope by morning or will have set up better. 

Something tells me it's going to take a few good loaves to really get "tips and tricks" down


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I use one just for the dough mixing....I prefer to handle my dough, pan it, let it rise when I think it is ready to bake.....saves a lot of handling...


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

What temp and how long do yall do yours in the oven for?
What do you use to keep from sticking?

I found I absolutely do not like the light setting and would like a little more control over how brow the bread gets


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

My bread machine is from 2001 and still works great. Directions place liquids in first, then dry ingredients. I put the salt in with the liquids and place the yeast in last on top of the layered dry ingredients. 

Since I've started grinding grains into flour, I just use the dough setting. I punch the dough down after taking out of the bread machine, form into a loaf, then place in glass loaf sprayed with spectrum canola oil spray, or rubbed with mixture of equal parts lecithin and oil - a tip from the "New" Laurel's Kitchen published in 1986 - original was published in 1976. I let rise until double, then bake in my convection oven at 325 for about 30 minutes, or until probe thermometer inserted from side into center reads 190, or closer to 200 if using eggs or milk. If you don't have convection, bake at 350. I like a "crusty" bread and the glass pans seem to do better for me. If you don't have a probe thermometer, thump bottom of bread. It should sound hollow.

One of my favorite bread cookbooks is "The Laurel's Kitchen Bread Book" The 2003 edition has a chapter on bread machines.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

mpennington said:


> My bread machine is from 2001 and still works great. Directions place liquids in first, then dry ingredients. I put the salt in with the liquids and place the yeast in last on top of the layered dry ingredients.
> 
> Since I've started grinding grains into flour, I just use the dough setting. I punch the dough down after taking out of the bread machine, form into a loaf, then place in glass loaf sprayed with spectrum canola oil spray, or rubbed with mixture of equal parts lecithin and oil - a tip from the "New" Laurel's Kitchen published in 1986 - original was published in 1976. I let rise until double, then bake in my convection oven at 325 for about 30 minutes, or until probe thermometer inserted from side into center reads 190, or closer to 200 if using eggs or milk. If you don't have convection, bake at 350. I like a "crusty" bread and the glass pans seem to do better for me. If you don't have a probe thermometer, thump bottom of bread. It should sound hollow.
> 
> One of my favorite bread cookbooks is "The Laurel's Kitchen Bread Book" The 2003 edition has a chapter on bread machines.


Thanks! I also love the "New" Laurel's Kitchen and didn't know there was a bread book. The best thing I ever did for my heart was to start using Laurel Kitchen's Better Butter - 1/2 olive oil, 1/2 butter and a smidge of lecithin to emulsify. Delicious on warm bread!


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Pennington! 
What do you mean you 'punch' the bread? 
And I figured it could go direct from bread maker to loaf pan...?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

You punch the center of the risen bread with your fist before removing it from the breadmaker pan. Then shape into the loaf to either fit a regular bread pan, or into a ball to bake on a cookie sheet. 
I do not like the crust texture when I bake the bread in the breadmaker, but occasionally will still do it if I want to wake up to warm, homemade bread. My maker has a timer. 

This is my absolute favourite recipe:

Yogurt Oatmeal Wheat Bread
2 t or 1/2 package of yeast
1-1/2 C bread flour (I use unbleached w/ 1 Tbs. of vital wheat gluten per cup)
1/2 C quick oats
3/4 C whole wheat flour
2 t sugar (or 1 Tbs. honey)
2 t salt
1 C plain yogurt
3/4 C water
Add all ingredients to machine in the order listed for your machine (mine is the reverse of how it's listed here). Choose either regular or light crust and push "start". 
I use the dough cycle and form into loaves, rise for 30 minutes and then bake in the oven at 350. I also double this recipe as my machine will handle a larger amount.
I also change the percentages to half unbleached/half whole wheat, but I suggest starting with the above recipe before changing things.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I did a standard white bread recipe for the oven.. took it out of the bread maker after it was done with the 'dough only' setting and put in the loaf pan.
I think i waited a little too long... and maybe poked a little too much. 

it rose beautifully and i poked at it several times. I looked down to open oven door and it went a little flat..
Baked it anyways..

The top came out a little to brown and crusty for me (I still havent tried it yet though) but the sides were perfect. 
Im using a glass loaf pan that is wider at the top and may be a little too small for the 1.5lb loaf I made...
Baked at 350 for 30 minutes


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

SarahFair said:


> I did a standard white bread recipe for the oven.. took it out of the bread maker after it was done with the 'dough only' setting and put in the loaf pan.
> I think i waited a little too long... and maybe poked a little too much.
> 
> it rose beautifully and i poked at it several times. I looked down to open oven door and it went a little flat..
> ...


I don't poke the rising dough at all. In fact, I'm very gentle with it!


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a welbuilt machine and have used it for years. We love the bread, but I don;t bake in the machine. I take my dough out of the of the pan and let it rise a couple of times and bake it. I make 5 loaves at a time from mine and do this at least 2 times a week. Just like the others are saying, liquid, then flour and then yeast. Let it mix till it goes of.Take dough out and do your own thing as far as loaves, rolls or what ever.


----------

